# Welche Sorte Zombies Bevozugst Du? (1Bild)



## Akrueger100 (28 Juni 2013)

*Welche Sorte Zombies Bevorzugst Du Die Alten Langsammen Oder Die Neuen Schnellen?*


----------



## MrLeiwand (28 Juni 2013)

alt und langsam:der klassiker


----------



## UTux (28 Juni 2013)

Die langsamen. "Schnelle Zombies" sind irgend etwas anderes aber keine echten Zombies.


----------



## Apus72 (28 Juni 2013)

Zombies haben langsam und doof zu sein, sonst sind's keine Zombies


----------



## krawutz (29 Juni 2013)

Apus72 schrieb:


> Zombies haben langsam und doof zu sein, sonst sind's keine Zombies



Auch Zombies unterliegen der Evolution.
Amerikanische Zombies können Waffen bedienen, deutsche kann man halbtags für einfache Arbeiten verleihen.
Am ungefährlichsten sind die griechischen - die tun nichts, die wollen nur streiken.


----------



## comatron (29 Juni 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> Auch Zombies unterliegen der Evolution.
> Amerikanische Zombies können Waffen bedienen, deutsche kann man halbtags für einfache Arbeiten verleihen.
> Am ungefährlichsten sind die griechischen - die tun nichts, die wollen nur streiken.



Deshalb dürfen bei uns weder amerikanische noch griechische rein.
Und unsre sind arbeiten - ist das nicht fein ?


----------



## UTux (30 Juni 2013)

comatron schrieb:


> Und unsre sind arbeiten - ist das nicht fein ?



Schon irgendwie traurig, selbst als Zombie denkt der Deutsche nur ans arbeiten. Um sich sein täglich Hirn zu verdienen. :angry:


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

die langsame damit ich noch davon komme...


----------



## Punisher (1 Juli 2013)

Es gibt doch gar keine Zombies


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Juli 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Es gibt doch gar keine Zombies



Das ist eine Fehlinformation es gibt natürlich Zombies die sitzen im Reichstag und nennen sich Politiker


----------



## CelebMale (2 Juli 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Welche Sorte Zombies Bevorzugst Du Die Alten Langsammen Oder Die Neuen Schnellen?*



Die aus Bayern


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Welche schnellen Zombies meinst Du denn?

Auch bei The Wlaking Dead sind die ja eher nur am rumgammeln...


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Aug. 2013)

kabelager schrieb:


> Welche schnellen Zombies meinst Du denn?
> 
> Auch bei The Wlaking Dead sind die ja eher nur am rumgammeln...


Schnelle Zombies gibt es in Großangriff der Zobies ,Zombieland,Word War Z ,Zombie Apocalypse oder die zwei Kinder Zombies in The Living Dead Orginal, u,v,m.


----------



## LikeZero (26 Okt. 2013)

bitte langsam! sollte es wirklich mal so kommen...werden wir alle dasselbe wollen!!!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Okt. 2013)

ich find solche Zombies klasse, (ausser mir selbst natürlich)


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

die walking dead zombies find ich perfekt, also die langsamen


----------



## harriolli81 (10 Jan. 2014)

Nur die langsamen sind wirkliche Zombies


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

die schnellen sind garnicht mehr so cool, allerdings ist es viel spannender wenn die auch mal rennen anstatt fast umzufallen ^^


----------



## Lumo (1 Aug. 2014)

Alle 


Don't look back, Carl.


----------

